# Contact thumbnails code



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

I was poking around the HU_NBT and came across two options that were inactive

HU_NBT/3003/CONTACT_BOOK_PICTURE >Activ
HU_NBT/3003/CONTACTS_ICON >Activ

Now I get the pics of my contacts when the call is active.

ps:this might already be documented but thought I should share


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't see CONTACT_ICON in the NBT CAFD I checked. 

What is the name of your NBT CAFD?


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't see CONTACT_ICON in the NBT CAFD I checked.
> 
> What is the name of your NBT CAFD?


I am not sure what you mean by name, here is the file you just need to change the extension.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't see CONTACT_ICON in the NBT CAFD I checked.
> 
> What is the name of your NBT CAFD?


Were you able to find the CAFD name?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JacksonY (Nov 5, 2008)

I can find this in my NBT too under this file CAFD_00000DED_003_004_060.ncd

i-Step = F001-13-07-506

I will give this a try when I get home tonight...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bigdeal212 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by name, here is the file you just need to change the extension.


Thanks. By name I meant CAFD_00000DED_003_005_107.


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

The default setting on my F32 is:
HU_NBT/3003/CONTACT_BOOK_PICTURE >Activ
HU_NBT/3003/CONTACT_ICON >Nicht_Activ

I currently see some pictures, but not my facebook attached photos.

Just FYI.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The reason it couldn't be found is that it is CONTACT*S*_ICON not CONTACT_ICON.


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> The reason it couldn't be found is that it is CONTACT*S*_ICON not CONTACT_ICON.


Sorry for the typo ! its probably the excitement of contributing my first code:bigpimp:


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> The default setting on my F32 is:
> HU_NBT/3003/CONTACT_BOOK_PICTURE >Activ
> HU_NBT/3003/CONTACT_ICON >Nicht_Activ
> 
> ...


On my F15 it was inactive by default. I had to activate it to get the icons to show.


----------



## TheBigDog (Jul 31, 2013)

Doesn't seem to display anything on my f30.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Same here. Made these changes in my 2014 LCI F10 - but no change !


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

I believe this feature depend on cell phone too, I got contact pics with my HTC OneX before, and can't get any pics on my Nexus 5 now.


----------



## vitchie (Jan 9, 2013)

Can someone post a photo of what this looks like?


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

simonchs said:


> I believe this feature depend on cell phone too, I got contact pics with my HTC OneX before, and can't get any pics on my Nexus 5 now.


I am using an Iphone 5s with the latest IOS


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

Any ideea how to activate on CIC?
Couldnt find in HU_CIC/3003/

tnx


----------



## Pato2 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bigdeal212 said:


> I was poking around the HU_NBT and came across two options that were inactive
> 
> HU_NBT/3003/CONTACT_BOOK_PICTURE >Activ
> HU_NBT/3003/CONTACTS_ICON >Activ
> ...


Sadly, this didn't work in my 2014 F01 with iPhone and iOS 7 (update to date).

What car did you code this to?


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

Coded on my F25 NBT, nothing changes. 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Pato2 (Jan 6, 2014)

Where is the person who started this thread?

Could you please tell us if you actually code this successfully to your car and what model it is? Or did you just post lines of code you noticed and thought might work?


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

Pato2 said:


> Where is the person who started this thread?
> 
> Could you please tell us if you actually code this successfully to your car and what model it is? Or did you just post lines of code you noticed and thought might work?


I coded this on my F15 Oct build. It actually works, I will post a screen grab later today.


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

TheBigDog said:


> Doesn't seem to display anything on my f30.


The same story on my F30


----------



## smartas (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing with iPhone 5, iOS 7, 2013 F10.


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

smartas said:


> Nothing with iPhone 5, iOS 7, 2013 F10.


Hi Attached is a picture of what I get on my screen. You can see on the top left the picture of the contact being dialed. before the coding this was not there, after a trip to the dealer it was gone and I had to code it back in a second time.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Bigdeal212 said:


> Hi Attached is a picture of what I get on my screen. You can see on the top left the picture of the contact being dialed. before the coding this was not there, after a trip to the dealer it was gone and I had to code it back in a second time.


Cannot see any picture in your post !


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

Bigdeal212 said:


> Hi Attached is a picture of what I get on my screen. You can see on the top left the picture of the contact being dialed. before the coding this was not there, after a trip to the dealer it was gone and I had to code it back in a second time.


Interesting. Can you post the exact code u changed? I'm gonna try again on my F25. I thought it should display image in the contact list, but apparently I misunderstood it.

Sent from iPhone


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

Just to complicate this a little more, on my 2011 535xi with retrofitted CIC and with the latest update available from BMW for BT. Using a Samsung Galaxy Note (i717) running Android 4.0.1 will not show any contacts picture. Upgraded to Android 4.1.2 and now the pictures are showing without any change on the CIC. Went back to 4.0.1 and pictures disappeared. Reflashed phone with 4.1.2, pictures are back. So indeed the phone OS does count in this.


----------



## Cisquo (Mar 27, 2014)

After coding, contact thumbnails are still not shown on my 435i with iPhone 5S and IOS 7.1.1 :-(


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Same here. Tried again on my F10 535, and no effect.


----------



## Cisquo (Mar 27, 2014)

To whose were successful with this mod and iPhone5, what was your IOS version ?


----------



## revolted (Dec 31, 2014)

Iphone 7 Plus 10.3.1 not working... same iphone in ios 11.0 public beta 3, working fine.


----------



## Cisquo (Mar 27, 2014)

Great !
Thanks for the update. 
I will see that when iOS 11 will be available


----------



## AlexGree (10 mo ago)

Hi all!

probably would be not so smart question, but.. is there any possibility to enlarge caller/contact picture via coding? Cause there's really a lot of space on the screen during the call and the contact picture is like only half square inch in size


----------

